# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Linh Kiện Máy Tính >  Mưa tràn về những kỷ niệm

## thienvietjsc001

Mưa và tôi có quá nhiều kỷ niệm, mưa đem đến cho tâm hồn tôi nhiều xúc cảm và gợi lên thật nhiều hình ảnh thân thương.

Mưa là hình cha bóng mẹ hàng ngày vất vả nuôi con. Tôi nhớ những buổi sáng tinh mơ khi gà mới cất tiếng gáy, cha mẹ tôi đã có mặt ngoài vườn rau để thu hoạch đem bán. Trời còn rất lạnh, tôi ở trong nhà đắp chăn vẫn co rúm người nhưng cha mẹ tôi vẫn miệt mài tay cắt, tay thu trên luống rau còn ướt đẫm sương mai.

Mưa còn là hình ảnh của giông bão, cha bất chấp gió mưa lao vào che chắn cho bầy gia súc. Khi trở về, hai tay cha bị gai tre đâm chảy máu hòa cùng nước mưa đỏ nhòe nhoẹt. Tôi khóc, mẹ cũng khóc...

Mưa là hình ảnh quê tôi có một con sông vào mùa nắng cạn trơ đáy vì gió Lào thiêu đốt. Bọn trẻ chúng tôi đem banh ra đá giữa lòng sông đầy cát. Nhưng rồi khi mưa đến, sông trở nên hung dữ, nước dâng cao tràn bờ cuốn trôi nhà cửa đồ đạc. Mưa lúc này là giọt nước mắt của mẹ khi trở về căn nhà ngập đầy bùn đen, là nước mắt của chị tôi đi nhặt lại những chiếc cặp, là sự im lặng của cha ngồi im như tượng trước vườn tược tan hoang. Ông đang cố sức nuốt nỗi đau vào trong lòng để che dấu vợ con, bởi vì cha là điểm tựa của cả gia đình.

Mưa là nỗi buồn lúc cha mẹ chia tay con cái khi chị em chúng tôi vào đại học. Con đường làng rợp bóng tre có bóng mát giữa trưa đến trường, có tiếng kẽo kẹt đêm hè tạo cảm giác ma mị, bây giờ chứng kiến hai người già tóc bạc đứng nhìn theo con mình bước lên chuyến xe đò vào thành phố. Họ thấy tội nghiệp cho con! Nó chưa bao giờ lớn trong mắt cha mẹ. Nó sẽ ra sao giữa chốn thị thành? Mưa lâm râm chỉ đủ để ướt vai cha mẹ nhưng nó là giông tố trong lòng hai người yêu thương con cái nhất. Và cũng là mưa khuya ti tách trong lòng chính chúng tôi mỗi đêm nhớ nhà...

Mưa là những giọt sầu của hai đứa đồng hương ngồi bên nhau trong quán vắng đêm mưa tầm tã. Mượn chút men để hai kẻ xa quê trụ lại thành phố này đi làm, đeo đuổi ước mơ sự nghiệp bớt nhớ về miền Trung mùa mưa. Nhưng chút men không giúp quên đi mà lại làm nhớ thêm, nhớ đến xót xa ruột gan khi lo sợ quê nhà mùa này có bão lụt. Tự dưng hai thằng tuổi ba mươi rơi nước mắt như trẻ con, nhất định ngày mai sẽ về thăm cha mẹ.
Mưa là hình ảnh chợt vui, chợt buồn của người con gái tôi yêu. Là những lần chung một áo mưa, bất chấp gió lạnh để đi trên phố, ngắm nhìn vạn vật ướt sũng trong màn mưa. Là những khuya đưa em về ngôi nhà có giàn ti gôn che mưa, vội vàng những nụ hôn. Mưa là nỗi nhớ khi phải chờ đợi nhau, rất muốn em đến chỗ hẹn thật mau nhưng lòng lại bảo lòng: hãy đợi nhau thêm nữa để biết mình yêu nhau nhiều thế nào?

----------

